# Ryken on evolution



## Wayne (Apr 1, 2010)

Nick Batzig posted this yesterday on his blog. Nick doesn't provide a link back to the Ref21 blog entry, but it shouldn't be difficult to relocate:



> by Nicholas T. Batzig 31 March 2010
> 
> Due to recent discussion on evolution and Darwin’s intentions, I want to draw attention to a post that Phil Ryken wrote at Reformation 21 a while back. Ryken points out the significance of the title of Darwin’s magnum opus The Origin of the Species in light of it’s subtitle. The subtitle? The Preservation of Favored Races in the Struggle for Life. Dr. Ryken shows that there is an undeniable relation between the philosophy behind eugenics, euthanasia and racism and the philosophy set out in Origin of the Species. You can read Dr. Ryken’s post here. You can read a quote from Origin of the Species below:
> 
> ...


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 1, 2010)

Hitler as influenced by this kind of thought I hear.


----------



## sastark (Apr 1, 2010)

So was Margaret Sanger.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 1, 2010)

The quote by Darwin is actually from _The Descent of Man_. The entire context can be found here.


----------



## tommyb (Apr 1, 2010)

DD2009 said:


> Hitler as influenced by this kind of thought I hear.


 Nietzsche + Darwin =Hitler


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 1, 2010)

tommyb said:


> DD2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler as influenced by this kind of thought I hear.
> ...


 
You know it's bad when a whole family changed their name to stay safe and avoid the shame and absolutley everyone knows immediatley that name 65 years after the person died.


----------

